# mossberg 4x4 270



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Was looking at a mussberg 270 stainless w/ gray laminate stock. Was wondering if anyone has shoot one and what you thought of the gun?
Thanks in advance....


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I never shot one, and quite frankly, I would have recommended against it. I read a few articles about this gun, and it gets very favorable reviews. It seems like it would be a great deer rifle. Here is a write up I found.
http://www.shootingtimes.com/longgun_reviews/mossberg4x4_061907/index.html


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Dont buy one, if you look there is toms of bad press, LOTS of better rigs in that price range


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

3fingervic said:


> I never shot one, and quite frankly, I would have recommended against it. I read a few articles about this gun, and it gets very favorable reviews. It seems like it would be a great deer rifle. Here is a write up I found.
> http://www.shootingtimes.com/longgun_reviews/mossberg4x4_061907/index.html


 
Its a mossgerg, walk, no make that run the other way.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Stevens or Savage a much better path to follow


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the replys. I seen at dicks that they had them on clearence for 420 w/ scope combo. I did some more research and found out alot of problems with their bolt being only press fitted causeing injury upon firing. I think Ill spend a few more dollars and look into going with a more reputable firearm like savage.
Thanks again
WMWW


----------

